# price of old notebook



## xymass (Aug 28, 2009)

I am planning to buy a new notebook and willing to sell old one. Could u please address how much could i get to sell the old one.

my old one is

Acer 4920G 16Mi

Processor- Intel C2D T7500 2.2 Ghz, 4Mb L2 chache
Memory- 2 Gb DDR2 800Mhz
Graphic- 358 Mb Shared Graphic Accelerator
HDD- 250 Gb
Screen 14"
OS Window Vista Ultimate ( License Version)

Thank you.

I stay in Asia. Price are a little bit high but address the price at your place


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Check eBay for realistic prices.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Well here in my area of the usa people are selling thiers for 200 to 300 us dollars for thier laptops with the same config. I know I could only get 100 bucks for a loan on my gateway nv52 laptop with an athalonx2 2,2 ghz cpu, 4gig ram, 500gig hdd, and win7 hp64 at a pawn shop. Good thing it's a loan cause I'm missing my laptop.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

This time of year is not a good time to sell a used notebook when you can purchase a new one, comparable to yours but newer technology, for $400 or so.
In my area $100-$150 would be top dollar for yours.


----------

